# PVR 721



## Guest (Aug 1, 2002)

I would like to see a upgrade to the 721, that would allow me to use the pip feature of my TV. Basically, giving me different outputs for the two tuners.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

why would you need that? The 721 has it's own built-in PIP that works on ANY TV.


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

The PIP on the 721 is also a hell of a lot better then my TV PIP, which even in it's largest state is too small. I love the size and different positions on the 721's PIP


----------

